# Estimates on backorder times?



## wiggles (Oct 17, 2012)

If anyone has any insight into how long Canon's backorder list is for the older version of the 24-70 2.8l, I will love you forever.

Here's my situation:

I'm leaving for Japan on Nov. 21, and I've decided that this trip warrants throwing some good glass onto my 40d, which is a crop sensor but it's all I can afford at the moment and I love it.

Unfortunately, I sat on the fence too long, and didn't buy the 24-70 "L" lens I desperately want. I'm terrified of buying a used lens for $1,300, and while I can find the lens online (it's not available at my local camera shop) it's on back order.

I've placed my name on a waiting list for official Canon refurb lenses, but I have no idea how long it will take to actually get my lens.

So, long story short, what are the chances that I'll get this discontinued lens from Canon before Nov. 21 (it's Oct. 16 as I write this), or should I just try to be smart about finding a lightly used one?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 17, 2012)

Its discontinued and not available unless you happen to find some old stock. There are no backorders being filled for 6 months that I've heard about.
You might be better off with the far superior Tamron 24-70mm IS.


----------



## Menace (Oct 17, 2012)

I'd suggest try finding a good quality used one as you are unlikely to get from Canon before you travel.


----------



## wiggles (Oct 17, 2012)

That's what I was worried about. Here's what I'm looking at used-wise. Am I crazy, or does this look like a decent used lens?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200831768761?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 17, 2012)

wiggles said:


> That's what I was worried about. Here's what I'm looking at used-wise. Am I crazy, or does this look like a decent used lens?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200831768761?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


I'd stay far away from used ones. The lens is well known for being easy to knock out of alignment, even by those who are pretty careful. Most users do not have the equipment or the knowledge of what to look for.
If you must buy a used one, get it from Lens Rentals. They test them for sharpness and issues before selling them, so you are going to get a good one as long as there is no damage in shipping.
They seem to be out for now, but you might email Roger and ask.


----------

